
Why Are Developers Still Building Sprawl? - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/02/why-are-people-still-building-sprawl/385741/?single_page=true
======
vvvnnnnvvv
I wonder if millenials can't afford to buy in the same numbers as their
parents did/do.

